# Kinetic Fuzz (PSI)



## K Pedals (Oct 18, 2019)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 18, 2019)

Awesome work !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 22, 2019)

Purty!  Neat & clean inside & out.  
Hat's off to Keeley, he knows his shit.


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 22, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Purty!  Neat & clean inside & out.
> Hat's off to Keeley, he knows his shit.


Yes he does!!!


----------



## Barry (Oct 22, 2019)

Looks awesome!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 22, 2019)

Barry said:


> Looks awesome!


Thanks Barry!!!


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 22, 2019)

K Pedals said:


> Sounds awesome!


Looks awesome too!


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 22, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> Looks awesome too!


Thanks man!!!


----------

